# Yet More of the Asplodamouse Saga!..... **new pics 2/18**



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

More of Asplodamouse!! She's going to have another litter........Photos taken a couple hours ago. Last litter was 17 or 18 babies... Who wants to guess how many and when for this time?...lol

Pregnant Asplodamouse! by Stina_83, on Flickr

Pregnant Asplodamouse! by Stina_83, on Flickr
You'd never guess she was year old! (some time in the next couple weeks)

Here are my current babies...there's been a LOT of drama with this bunch....I had 3 does due around the same time (1/22)....2 gave birth in one night, the other the following night (1/23). One of the first 2 does abandoned her litter....who's babies were out of a buck who'd died and was the ONLY litter I was going to have out of him......I tried to take the babies and give them to the other doe who'd had babies....but she was also a first time mother and was being a COMPLETE idiot with the babies....i.e. left them laying everywhere or under bedding....not intentionally, b/c even some that were in random places had milk bellies! I just kept moving babies back to the nest...but they all got a pretty poor start, and several ended up dying. when the 3rd doe had babies I tried putting some of the abandoned babies with her...but none of them made it and that doe lost a couple as well. Finally everyone that was left (5 from the 2nd doe, 1 from the 1st, and quite a few from 3rd doe) seemed to be doing well (I culled a few boys...since of course nearly all of them were boys!)....when mom number 2 decided to cull a couple babies...I thought maybe something was wrong with the one she'd culled (which of course was one of the 2 does in her litter)....until she culled another....leaving me with just 1 doe from her litter, and the baby from doe 1 (thank god!)....I took them from her and put them under doe 3 (who's been a good mommy) a couple days ago and thankfully they are looking good! The bub from doe 1 is the siamese or whatever color she turns out...lol She is smaller than the others b/c of her poor start, but seems healthy otherwise and is doing well under doe 3. The blackish? is from doe 2...the other ones are from doe 3! 

mixed litter babies by Stina_83, on Flickr

mixed litter babies by Stina_83, on Flickr

mixed litter babies by Stina_83, on Flickr

this is the only doe in doe 3's litter...haven't decided if I want to keep her or not yet........I don't want the spots...at all...but she does look satin......I might repeat the litter...

babies and asplodamouse 2011-02-03 006 by Stina_83, on Flickr

the black/"sepia"?...i'm not sure which?...thoughts?..lol Mom is "sepia"...probably chinchillated (c^ch/c^ch) black...dad is a satin blue texel with a white tail tip out of Asplodamouse's last litter...his dad is c^ch/something....lol...so technically black or chinchillated black is possible...

sepia or black? doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

sepia or black? doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

and finally the little pied buck from doe 3.....he will be going to Michelle! ....he is a SWEETIE!

Pied Blue Buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

Here's a video of him!

__
https://flic.kr/p/5414423551


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Poor Asplodamouse! She is FERTILE. :lol: All the other babies look great!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww they are gorgeous, I especially like the silver gray ones


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I love that last pied buck. *droooooool*


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I just glanced in her cage...I'd been holding her earlier and she was acting totally normal...not like she was about to give birth...but now there are babies!!!! lol...will count them later!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG......cutest moment ever!....

Asplodababies! by Stina_83, on Flickr

Asplodababies! by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

ok, she wasn't nursing them just now so I was able to take her and her nanny out and get a count....there were 10 plus a stillborn...so she had 11...much smaller than her first litter! lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And just as well, no doubt. She's a beauty and incredibly productive to boot!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the picture of Asplodamouse with her new babies :love1 They are beautiful little ones you have!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Updates! Pics from last night!
I'll do the mixed "litter first....

the black/sepia? doe....

black or sepia? doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

black or sepia? doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

the himi fox doe (duh...not siamese...dad was pew...lol)...she should be himi anyway...even though she's not white based........

himi? fox doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

himi? fox doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

himi? fox doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

CSB Louie of Darby! Blue tan pied texel buck

CSB Louie of Darby by Stina_83, on Flickr

CSB Louie of Darby by Stina_83, on Flickr

CSB Louie of Darby by Stina_83, on Flickr

satin blue tan texel doe

blue tan satin texel doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue tan satin texel doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue tan satin texel doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

and "the twins" ....I'll probably keep the larger one...but I'm still wavering b/c I don't know who's coat will turn out better... They are either blue burmese or dark black eyed silver foxes...

C-diluted Blue brothers by Stina_83, on Flickr

C-diluted Blue brothers by Stina_83, on Flickr

C-diluted Blue brothers by Stina_83, on Flickr

And here is the Asplodamouse litter!.......of course she only gave me 3 girls and none of them are blue...lol Here is everyone first (I culled the 3 smallest bucks early on...so there are 7 left now)

Asplodamouse Litter 2! by Stina_83, on Flickr

bucks... left to right: pink eyed rex (no sign of color yet), dark eyed rex brindle of some sort, pink eyed (no sign of color yet), dark eyed brindle of some sort...

Asplodamouse Litter 2! by Stina_83, on Flickr

does... bottom to top: dark eyed rex (no sign of color yet), black rex, and pink eyed (no sign of color yet)...

Asplodamouse Litter 2! by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the texels!!!! :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Just send the smaller "twin" to me :love1 :love1 
all gorgeous!


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

awwwwwww Anubis...we'll have to share cause i want one of the twins too lol....
oh hang on...I may have a little black broken texel .... out of the 22 babies, we have I think about 10 texels.....


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lol!

Here's photos from last night of 'splodie's litter...

light eyed rex buck...no visible marking yet

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr

black rex doe...

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr

dark eyed satin rex doe...can't tell markings or color yet

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue? brindle satin rex buck w/headspot...

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue? brindle satin buck...might have someting else going on...his markings look funky

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr

light eyed satin buck...can't really see markings yet...looks like maybe splashed brindle?

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr

light eyed satin doe...can't really see markings yet...maybe splashed brindle?...

Asplodababy! by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Time for photo bombardment................

cream colored satin rex doe.......not sure what her actual color is as of yet...brindle something...could be blue brindle, could be diluted brindle, maybe even splash brindle...**shrug**

satin rex blue/diluted? brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

satin rex blue/diluted? brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

satin rex blue/diluted? brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

satin rex blue/diluted? brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

satin rex blue/diluted? brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied brindle satin rex buck...looks like he'll be the same color as his momma 

Pied satin rex brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

Pied satin rex brindle by Stina_83, on Flickr

black rex doe...

black rex doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

black rex doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

black rex doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

rex buck that so far looks pew...but shouldn't actually be...probably himi or siamese brindle...

PEW/himi/siamese? rex buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

PEW/himi/siamese? rex buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

PEW/himi/siamese? rex buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied, tri, or splashed satin brindle buck and doe...the doe (on right) has darker eyes than the buck...but both deinfitely red/pink

tri/splashed brindle satin buck and doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

tri/splashed brindle satin buck and doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

the 2 pied/tri/splashed bubs with the "pew" bub

pew/himi/'mese? rex buck and tri/splashed brindle buck and doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

the satin splash brindle buck...CUUUUUUUUUTE!

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

splashed brindle satin buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

CSB Louie of Darby

blue tan pied texel buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue tan pied texel buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue tan pied texel buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue tan pied texel buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue tan pied texel buck by Stina_83, on Flickr

himi? fox doe

himi? fox doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

himi? fox doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

sepia doe

sepia? doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

sepia? doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue pied satin texel doe

blue pied satin texel doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue pied satin texel doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

the twins....blue burmese? fox texel bucks

blue burmese fox texel bucks by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue burmese fox texel bucks by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue burmese fox texel bucks by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

The splashed brindle satin buck is my favorite!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous mice!
You've taken some super photo's :mrgreen: I just love the pic of your Sepia taken from behind- fab ear shot! :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

blue pied satin texel = I WANT :love1 
they are all stunning


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a wonderful assortment; I can't pick just one fave...they are all too cute!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, what type of mouse are the grey ones with curly grey fur??


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG I want a curly texel mouse!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!! what type of mouse are they though?? ive never seen curly ones :lol:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Maisy, the curly ones are rex and texel...texel is long curly hair, rex is short curly hair  The dark grey ones are called "blue" and the 2 lighter ones in the last 2 photos are diluted blues.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

pied brindle satin rex buck! i think you have the most stunningly pretty mice i've seen in my life ever!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

That doe is absolutely gorgeous. And those curly babies... SO CUTE!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I want a rex so badly, more than anything!!! Any chance you'll be in CT any time soon? ;-)


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh those have to be the sweetest looking faces ever. Lovely photos.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks folks 



> I want a rex so badly, more than anything!!! Any chance you'll be in CT any time soon?


lol...sorry but no!...sometimes I go to the finger lakes region of NY...but not so much to CT... I'm not THAT far from CT though....I mean...I've driven 10-12 for a mouse event before...I know I'm nowhere near that far from you


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Such pretty mice! Those curly coats are so cool!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey! I am in MA! Any chance I could get a texel from you? :lol: They are B-E-A-utiful!


----------

